# Painful Piles



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

I did a search on this but couldn't find anything specific to my problem.

I'm 38 weeks tomorrow.  I got a pile about 10 weeks ago, which I managed to treat with Anusol and it went away.  The baby is now 4/5 palpable according to my notes and about 2 days ago I got another big one appear along with the previous one seeming to come back.  

I haven't been straining, in fact I have been eating eveything recommended for avoiding constipation and drinking fluids like crazy.  My stools are loose even though I am on iron tablets.

I have been going through my nesting phase so I am concerned that a combination of the baby's position, the fact that it is very active and wriggling like crazy, & overdoing the cleaning has caused this second pile to appear.  It's very painful.  I've been slapping the Anusol on again to try & relieve the pain but so far it doesn't seem to be going down.  

I'm finding that any sort of pressure, even sneezing and coughing is adding to the pain and I'm scared that I'm stuck with this for the next couple of weeks.

Any advice you can give is much appreciated.  Thanks

Lily


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid there isn't any thing more that I can advise you to do that is any different to what you are already doing.  If they are unbearable, see your gp, as they can sometimes gently push them back in, which can help.  

Sorry I can't be of more help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Emilycaitlin

I went to the GP this morning and have the joys of suppositories as well as the cream now!  It has started to go down at last and the pain has subsided.  He suggested that I take it easy for the next few days and keep as much weight as possible off the pelvis to ease the pressure and allow it to shrink.  Thanks for your help, I figured that there wasn't much else that I could do that I wasn't already doing.

Lilyx


----------

